# SF Health Foods Brewers Yeast



## Shanta (7/1/14)

Hello fellow brewers! I have been given a packet of this yeast as a gift over the xmas period and was wondering how good it is for brewing and if anyone has used this before with recommendations? Its a 500g packet but have no idea if its suited for Ales or Lagers.

Thanks


----------



## manticle (7/1/14)

It's a health food/supplement - not sure it's suitable for brewing at all as it's an industry byproduct.

http://vitamins.lovetoknow.com/Health_Benefits_of_Brewers_Yeast

http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/health-fitness/healthy-eating/is-nutritional-yeast-good-for-you

Not quite sure what deactivated means in that second link. Dead?


----------



## Airgead (7/1/14)

Yep. Dead. Its usually powdered slurry from brewery waste that has been heat treated to kill and break open the cells. You could make Vegemite from it but its not likely to be much use for brewing. Maybe as a yeast nutrient.

Or take it as a health food. People apparently do. I prefer to get my yeast supplement as part of beer though.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TimT (7/1/14)

Still useful, will give the yeast nutrients - 'give the yeast something to think about' is how I like to describe it. Chuck in boil if any concern at all about remaining live yeast cells interfering with your brew.


----------



## JDW81 (7/1/14)

No good for fermenting, but goes good on your muesli or in a banana smoothie. Bloody good for you, lots of trace elements that are hard to find in your standard foods. Would also make an ok addition as a nutrient for starters, but I'd be giving it a good boil prior to use, just to be sure all the cells have been knocked off.

JD


----------

